

Postmortem: Team Meat's Super Meat Boy - mcantor
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/134717/postmortem_team_meats_super_meat_.php?page=1

======
creativityhurts
You can follow their development story in Indie Game: The Movie. Very
interesting, especially if you're new to the indie game scene.

~~~
89a
Only watch if you can stomach Edmund McMillen coming across as a massive
douche

~~~
htmltablesrules
If there were more in-depth documentaries about programmers, you would
probably find the same types of personalities reign supreme...emotional,
introverted, weird. If you consider yourself "normal" & "emotionally stable",
then you probably aren't a very creative programmer.

------
mdonahoe
"Either way, by far the biggest mistake we made during SMB's development was
killing ourselves to get into a promotion we would gain basically nothing
from."

After suffering through something similar, I will never work for a marketing
deadline again. Deadlines are useful, but I have yet to see a marketing
deadline live up to the promise.

~~~
d0de
I'd be curious to get the opinion of others on whether or not this was a
mistake _given the information they had at the time_.

It's pretty useless to say "our biggest mistake was x because it turned out to
be a huge failure". I'm not interested in hearing someone say "my biggest
mistake was eating vegetables every day because I ended up choking on a piece
of broccoli".

------
bootload
_"... Tommy and I went out that day in search of the most ridiculous sweater
vests we could find, broke into Sears Photos and used their setup to take what
would become our team headshots. I believe we also submitted some totally
ridiculous dev bio to Nintendo that was printed in their press release
alongside our photo. ..."_

Love this.

The Meatboy team even managed to enrage 'Peta' (ultra right wing Vegans) by
gaming their message boards (link below). Enraged Peta put out their own
version of Meat Boy, "Tofu Boy" ~ <http://features.peta.org/super-meat-boy-
parody/meet.aspx> So meatboy team put out unlockable 'Tofu boy' character ~
[http://multiplayerblog.mtv.com/2010/12/02/super-meat-boy-
hon...](http://multiplayerblog.mtv.com/2010/12/02/super-meat-boy-honors-peta-
with-unlockable-character/) The playfulness in this game is addictive and you
can see this in the creators.

~~~
fallous
Purely a semantic aside but how do you characterize PETA as "ultra right wing"
in any meaningful definition of that political term?

------
cocoflunchy
One-page version:
[http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/134717/postmortem_team...](http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/134717/postmortem_team_meats_super_meat_.php?print=1)

------
jpxxx
Great little game. Excruciatingly difficult but feels like a work of joy.

------
csmatt
Interesting. I was just watching a documentary on Netflix about them. It was a
bit depressing. I really felt for them :/

~~~
envex
Indie Game: The Movie - <http://www.indiegamethemovie.com/>

It's a great documentary!

